# Sarm ancillaries



## Fsuphisig (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking to start a "bulk cycle" for winter and looking into trying osta and ghrp-6 for appetite 
Question is whats everyones favorite stuff to add along these "cycles" if you will
So far im thinking to add DAA and need a suggestion for a good anti estrogen! Help a young brotha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

You don't need any estrogen control with any of those substances mentioned.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 10, 2013)

really? Ive seen multiple logs and threads where people suggest atleast something. Just want to make sure i get the best gains possible I'm competeing this summer so i need this bulk to be spot on ! any other suggestions on stuff to add besides that though?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 10, 2013)

you  have no  anabolic  compounds  mentioned  in  your post... 
no need to block estro...


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2013)

id be taking 12.5 aromasin 2-3x a wk and 2wks of clomid or nolva once your done.  

go with ghrp2 instead of 6.  2 still makes you eat.....trust me.  But you also need to dose it 4x ED for any REAL boost in GH......otherwise its just going to effect hunger.  If you get up in the middle of the night to piss or do whatever, take a dose of GHRP


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> really? Ive seen multiple logs and threads where people suggest atleast something. Just want to make sure i get the best gains possible I'm competeing this summer so i need this bulk to be spot on ! any other suggestions on stuff to add besides that though?



everything you read on the internet isn't always true.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd drop the DAA. Better ways to waste money IMO like a strip club or something .


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 10, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> everything you read on the internet isn't always true.



thats why im posting here ! lol


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I'd drop the DAA. Better ways to waste money IMO like a strip club or something .



lol well ive never taken any aas so daa still works for me!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 10, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> id be taking 12.5 aromasin 2-3x a wk and 2wks of clomid or nolva once your done.
> 
> go with ghrp2 instead of 6.  2 still makes you eat.....trust me.  But you also need to dose it 4x ED for any REAL boost in GH......otherwise its just going to effect hunger.  If you get up in the middle of the night to piss or do whatever, take a dose of GHRP



yeah after hearing that the gh effects are hard to come by I was mainly just looking for the appetite increase so I can really put on some pounds ya know?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> lol well ive never taken any aas so daa still works for me!



take the daa while on, osta wil cause some supression.....not much and DAA would be perfect for someone on the lower end of the T range.  It does and can elevate estrogen, so thats why you should stay on a low low dosed AI.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> lol well ive never taken any aas so daa still works for me!



The studies done on DAA that showed a significant increase in serum testosterone and LH levels were in people who already had low to low normal test and LH levels. Meanwhile studies performed on people with more normal levels of LH and testosterone received no such benefit. Their levels barely went up at all and not to a statistically significant degree. Furthermore, in ALL studies of DAA (the 10-15 I've seen at least), there is ZERO clinical significance to this increase in test and LH meaning yes it MAY increase your levels slightly but you'll get no benefit in body comp or performance in the gym. The ~10-20ng/dL your serum test levels MAY raise by means nothing clinically.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> The studies done on DAA that showed a significant increase in serum testosterone and LH levels were in people who already had low to low normal test and LH levels. Meanwhile studies performed on people with more normal levels of LH and testosterone received no such benefit. Their levels barely went up at all and not to a statistically significant degree. Furthermore, in ALL studies of DAA (the 10-15 I've seen at least), there is ZERO clinical significance to this increase in test and LH meaning yes it MAY increase your levels slightly but you'll get no benefit in body comp or performance in the gym. The ~10-20ng/dL your serum test levels MAY raise by means nothing clinically.



thats why he should take it while on osta.....he will be supressed and thats when DAA actually works, he will be on the low end from the osta after 10 days or so.  especially if he takes 20-25mg of it.....not like 500mg tes/400 tren supression, but none the less, his natty T will drop.

and for the 7 bux DAA costs its cheap insurance while on the osta.  Still, he will need a serm for 10 days or so after to get back to pre-sarm T levels.  


and shit, the only strip club ive been to that had 7 dollar anything....id never go back to unless i could bathe in rubbing alcohol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> thats why he should take it while on osta.....he will be supressed and thats when DAA actually works, he will be on the low end from the osta after 10 days or so.  especially if he takes 20-25mg of it.....not like 500mg tes/400 tren supression, but none the less, his natty T will drop.
> 
> and for the 7 bux DAA costs its cheap insurance while on the osta.  Still, he will need a serm for 10 days or so after to get back to pre-sarm T levels.
> 
> ...



I really have no knowledge of SArMs and I know you always post in the pro-hormone parts so you're much better versed than I GR. I just wanted to comment on DAA in general as I see it all the time and people equate an increase in libido to an increase in test. 

My cousin and I applied to a strip club like that once as bouncers or bartenders. There was a ~30-40yo pregnant lady dancing on stage while we filled out our 'application' on the back of a used envelope. I wouldn't go back in there even if I could bathe in rubbing alcohol, bleach, and a solvent tank lol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I really have no knowledge of SArMs and I know you always post in the pro-hormone parts so you're much better versed than I GR. I just wanted to comment on DAA in general as I see it all the time and people equate an increase in libido to an increase in test.
> 
> My cousin and I applied to a strip club like that once as bouncers or bartenders. There was a ~30-40yo pregnant lady dancing on stage while we filled out our 'application' on the back of a used envelope. I wouldn't go back in there even if I could bathe in rubbing alcohol, bleach, and a solvent tank lol.





i understand your point, but sometimes, i bet guys see a loss in libido and figure they are low on tes.....

Also, many times all you need is a slight kick in libido while on X compound (or sarm for that matter) to get yourself goin.....Typically you see a raging lidibo on cycle, but you will still hear of the guy who cant get it up.  In this case, yeah, DAA standalone or just used natty isnt the best money spent.....cuz all your going to see is a libido boost, but shit, for "libido boosters" cost more than DAA.

& for our OP's use of it, on cycle supression, i think it has its place.  especially when you consider the price tag.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> i understand your point, but sometimes, i bet guys see a loss in libido and figure they are low on tes.....
> 
> Also, many times all you need is a slight kick in libido while on X compound (or sarm for that matter) to get yourself goin.....Typically you see a raging lidibo on cycle, but you will still hear of the guy who cant get it up.  In this case, yeah, DAA standalone or just used natty isnt the best money spent.....cuz all your going to see is a libido boost, but shit, for "libido boosters" cost more than DAA.
> 
> & for our OP's use of it, on cycle supression, i think it has its place.  especially when you consider the price tag.



Appreciate your insight on this brother


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Appreciate your insight on this brother



everyone here has their strengths & weaknesses knowledge wise.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> take the daa while on, osta wil cause some supression.....not much and DAA would be perfect for someone on the lower end of the T range.  It does and can elevate estrogen, so thats why you should stay on a low low dosed AI.



Dude. Please. Taking drugs because of some possible slight suppression from ostarine? Cost benefit just doesn't support that at all.

DAA is not going to elevate estrogen to a level where it would require control. Adding in aromasin is going to knock it to a level that will likely cause joint pain and a loss of the anabolism that estrogen brings with it.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I think a small dose couldnt hurt I mean why not be on the safe side. But has anyone tried the other Sarms? Are there synergistic effects or is the Osta enough standalone for someone who is natty.


----------



## Improving (Dec 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't need any estrogen control with any of those substances mentioned.



Estrogen no. But if you have already high prolactin levels the ghrp6 could raise these. A cabergoline on hand would be help fully. 

I've been trying to find the SARM lgd-4033. Once i find it I'm going to research the shit out of it lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude. Please. Taking drugs because of some possible slight suppression from ostarine? Cost benefit just doesn't support that at all.
> 
> DAA is not going to elevate estrogen to a level where it would require control. Adding in aromasin is going to knock it to a level that will likely cause joint pain and a loss of the anabolism that estrogen brings with it.



the aromasin isnt for DAA, its for osta.  look into it further.....it will raises estrogen, especially at 25mg.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

Why do you suggest the ghrp 2 over the 6 ? Just more powerful ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 11, 2013)

Improving said:


> Estrogen no. But if you have already *high prolactin levels the ghrp6 could raise these*. A cabergoline on hand would be help fully.
> 
> I've been trying to find the SARM lgd-4033. Once i find it I'm going to research the shit out of it lol





Fsuphisig said:


> Why do you suggest the ghrp 2 over the 6 ? Just more powerful ?



cuz of prolcatin.  and 2 still gives big time hunger. see the other post i copied.....


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

Sounds good so excited to start this bulk, thanks for all the help guys


----------

